# Urban Warfare



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Besides having a dog for personal protection, what other measures have you used to keep the "bad guys" away? :-k


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Besides having a dog for personal protection, what other measures have you used to keep the "bad guys" away? :-k



you mean like claymores in the front yard?

We keep shotguns in the house and speaking of which, I was playing a gig on saturday night. My guitarist broke two guitar strings and since it was getting late there were no stores open we drove to my house to get my guitar. My wife had plans to be out with a friend so I didn't bother calling before I came home. We got there and the house was dark so three of us from the group barged in. My wife was already freaked when she heard three car doors open and slam shut in the drive way. She was waiting in the back of the front hall with the 20g in hand. LOL

I'm like "Babe, when ALL the dogs stop barking and get all happy to see me, it's probably a good sign that all is well."


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

Howard,
Break into my house, and you'll find out.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Alyssa Myracle said:


> Howard,
> Break into my house, and you'll find out.


You have good kung fu skillz?


----------



## jim kirkendall (Jan 31, 2009)

we are all so crazy,, I love it! I honestly feel that we have to be prepared or become a victim.that is the world we live in. I have a doberman that is progressing well. Big Bark,Big show, maybe bite later on.I have good locks, good fence, motion lights, a security camera and a game camera that hunters use. It takes a pic on motion. I move it around to diff locations. I really like to know what goes on around the perimeter of my property.(1/3 acre)I am aware of "who" belongs in my neighborhood and who doesn't.Another thing I do and I am certain it works.If I see a jerk,dope dealer/thief/vandal / crazy/punk I pull my cell phone out and take a pic of them and/or the vehicle.They hate it!!! I have done this and these people never come around again.Even if u don't get the pic done,,,,just by pointing it at them does the trick cause they do not want to be identified.


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> You have good kung fu skillz?


I hate unarmed self-defense.
Makes me hurt for days.

I don't intend to let an intruder get close enough for hand-to-hand to be necessary.


----------



## fred karlsson (Mar 18, 2009)

best is night vision and then have a main switch of power by your bed, then you do what ever you like to the intruders.....................


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

My dad's buddy has a sign on his fences stating "Nothing in here is worth your life". He has the meens to back it up. :razz:


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

fred karlsson said:


> best is night vision and then have a main switch of power by your bed, then you do what ever you like to the intruders.....................


 
:-s

Thanks ranks up there with some of the most foolish things I've ever read.


Seriously? NVGs for home use? Rerouting your breaker box to next to your bed?


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

A battlepack of .223 and a number of 1911's. \\/


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

Matthew Grubb said:


> A battlepack of .223 and a number of 1911's. \\/


I like the way you think.

You need to add a shotgun to that battle armory, though, if there isn't one already.
Never underestimate the power of the combat shotgun.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

If they get by the two outside dogs and the one inside dog I'm going to yell:
"GO AWAY OR I'LL SLAP YOU SILLY! :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

My home defense is simple. No kids running around, a loaded 12 ga. #4 magnum, 00, 00, slug, slug. If they get through that, I deserve what I get. Hopefully, they'll trip over the dog to give me a couple of seconds.

DFrost


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> If they get by the two outside dogs and the one inside dog I'm going to yell:
> "GO AWAY OR I'LL SLAP YOU SILLY! :twisted: :twisted:


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Too good Bob!
I like the sign idea, the .223 might not be as much fun as watching the dog do his thing. Speaking of colorful critters, my male Bouv tried to cut loose on my sheep last night. I was putting 10-10-10 on the pasture and saw the ewes in escape mode. Then the Rolling Rock had a mouth full of fluffy white ewe material. From 200 yards away I yelled, "Spit that out you flaming a$$hole!!!"

Such colorful language seldoms graces the training field, and Rock was in the "Out of Dad's way" mode. :mrgreen:


----------



## marta wade (Apr 17, 2008)

I dont own anything worth breaking into my house or car :lol:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

The last cold beer in the house on a Sunday might be a good reason!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBb7KReY6Eg


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

My mother-in-law??


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> My mother-in-law??


 
:-k Is that your deterrent or your reason for owning a deterrent?  :lol: :lol: ;-)


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

marta wade said:


> I dont own anything worth breaking into my house or car :lol:


There is a real sense of being violated when you home is burglerized. Even with that, I'm insured, so it's not that big a worry. Someone breaking into your home, while you are there, is entirely a different matter.

DFrost


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

David I've had my trucks broken into before, violated is a good term. At home the playing field will be better adjusted to reflect to poor choices of their youth! :twisted:


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

One of the many reasons I got my dog because we were doing a project in Newark one summer and the crack heads kept breaking my $400.00 windows in my truck to get the change in the console. They would leave the laptops and cameras and take the $2.00 in change. Sometimes I have very expensive infrared imaging equipment in my truck so my dog rides along to bark at people when I am not in it but only in the good areas. The ironic thing is I wouldn’t let my dog stay in the truck by himself in the bad areas I sometimes have to visit. I don’t care how hard a dog fights they can steal them if they want to, and would kill him without even thinking about it. You know al the sayings, A single dog is a serious threat when the threat aint serious, don’t bring a dog to a gun fight etc. I have walked through the projects of Newark with my dog only to be eyed up by six big mofos in fur coats with pits. Me and my dog are a joke! This comes down to avoiding the situation but believe it or not I was going to meet with some of the town officials regarding the project. My dog is a deterrent in my happy ass neighborhood hood but it takes a lot more than a dog in the bad areas of the world. A few dogs are just part of the process. In fact I think sometime it invites trouble.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Besides having a dog for personal protection, what other measures have you used to keep the "bad guys" away? :-k


Grinning over the fence...........


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> :-k Is that your deterrent or your reason for owning a deterrent?  :lol: :lol: ;-)


I must 'fess, the old lady is not around any more and she loved dogs, mine at least, but couldn't resist it.

"The dream of my sleepless nights - the mother-in-law".


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> If they get by the two outside dogs and the one inside dog I'm going to yell:
> "GO AWAY OR I'LL SLAP YOU SILLY! :twisted: :twisted:


 
I loved this. For me it's one dog outside and two inside. 

I do know from experience that having your house broken into does leave you feeling violated. I threw away lots of clothes because they had been pawed through by the s**t heads.  

Current house has fencing around most of it with plans to finish the perimeter this summer, dogs in the yards, padlocked gates, Brinks security system. I always have at least one dog sleeeping in the bedroom, most times two. My cell phone is on my nightstand recharging every night, speed dial #1 goes to 911. Both a .38 and a 20-guage handy, extensive self defence classes with both.

Some of my current set up is thanks to my ex...............


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I have guns and two partly trained dogs. I don't really need that stuff here. I have not locked the front door in years. I would have to look for the key somewhere in my dresser.

That kind of carefree life is going to change into another kind of carefree life in about 60 days.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

When I first moved to where I'm at, same thing. Didn't lock doors, never worried about stuff outside. There just wasn't any trouble. In the past 15 years, my nice rural country road became very popular for some evidently, very rich people. For example, the place across the road from me, 50 acres and a modest house is for sale; 1.9 million, the house next to me on 55 acres is for sale for 4.9 million. Two years ago, about 1/4 mile to my south someone built an 11,500 Sq ft house on 30 acres. I don't know where all this money is coming from but the first million can have my measly 6.5 acres. In fact they can have it as it is, i'll walk out the door and leave them everything including the dog. ha ha. 

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David, that's a lot of pens and Cushman scooters! :grin:
I just sold my old house (after being empty and two yrs on the market) for 56 thou and dern glad/lucky to get rid of it!
In that neighborhood, when an alarm went off everyone else just started shooting at the offending house/car. \\/ :wink:
I'm in a lot nicer area now but now I'm the only one with all the yard/porch/garage lights on. 
Old habits are hard to break! :lol:


----------



## fred karlsson (Mar 18, 2009)

Had some serious breakins, the best security I found was an exterior motion detection alarm that you can put near windows and doors. They are avout 100euro each and can detect anything above 30kg 360degrees. The nice part is that you buy time if some one is serious about getting in. It is also nice to be able to walk around in the house at night with the exterior coneccted.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

David if you want to break free from some of that money...the farm across from me is for sale. 222 acres woods and field, 4 million! And you'll be stuck with me as a neighbor!!!!!!!!!!!!! Flatlanders...:twisted:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

howard if I had that kind of money, I wouldn't be moving North. I don't want to have to mess with all the visas and alien registration, work permits or whatever is needed to move to a foreign country. ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

david, it's called a "green card", and really all you need to do is go to your local courthouse (do you have them down there??..), ask anyone who looks official or is behind a counter, they should be able to help you out.

the problem comes when you get "up north". again, you'll have to find a courthouse, etc., etc. i would suggest staying out of minnesota (they kill, or try to, dogs there).

i think you have to take a class and sign something like the pledge of allegiance to the USA b/f you can live up north. but i'm not real sure--i'm a native.  

if you need references, i'll consider the job--but just for you!! not the whole family, i don't know them and they might be dangerous renegades that like to saw ppl up. just so you know where i stand.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Ann, he will also NEED to give up grits and that corn "product" famous in that part of the world!!! :???:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Ann, he will also NEED to give up grits and that corn "product" famous in that part of the world!!! :???:


It can't be worth all that. What do ya'all eat. Surely ya have cackle fruit and middlin' meat. 

DFrost


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

We have grits up here too, and some of us know how to make 'em.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

David Frost said:


> It can't be worth all that. What do ya'all eat. Surely ya have cackle fruit and middlin' meat.
> 
> DFrost


we DO!! but like dan said, if it's grits you want you'll have to eat at home-i don't think i've seen a cafe up here w/them on the menu   and hominy, well, i'll have to pass completely. though i LOVE grits. w/cheese, red-eye gravy, just butter/salt/pepper...course, i love couscous, sauerkraut, asparagus, morels ....i'd better stop, lol


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

We've had a few folks move up here from the south so from time to time I see grits , greens and assorted other goodies (our Border Patrol must not be doing it's job) . 

I fight back . Whenever I get the chance I ship my southern friends some very special hotdishes and lutefisk . With the occassional slider slipped in for good measure .


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> I ship my southern friends some very special hotdishes and lutefisk . With the occassional slider slipped in for good measure .


Ya'll talk funny.

DFrost


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

jim--you don't seriously send lutefisk, do you????? that's bait for trotlines isn't it?? LOL


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

No . Just wishful thinking . 

I have sent White Castles to some folks that never heard of them , just for laughs . I usually get the same response . 

I did have some Officers in Georgia I believe introduce themselves when I was enroute to a K9 Trial years ago in my K9 squad, point me in the direction of a Crystals burger joint . They were laughing when they saw me go in . 

I like them . They go good with Spam and a case a beer .


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Crystals!!!!!! Now we're talkin' comfort food. Plus if you ever get "bound-up" they'll help ya there as well.

DFrost


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

No harm here, you can get the boy out of the south...but can't get the south out of the boy. [-X 

I can also imagine how a working patrol dog must feel with a southern officer gets ready to send the dog on one suspect. "Ya'll stop or I'll send the dog." <Dog looks back with a puzzled expression...hey Chief we only have ONE> :-s


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

My last K9 trip to Virginia I told one of the guys to take me somewhere for some "authentic southern food". I said something to the waitress along the lines of.. "These are the best instant grits I've ever had.... what brand are they?" If looks could kill.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Matthew Grubb said:


> "These are the best instant grits I've ever had.... what brand are they?" If looks could kill.


You sure know how to insult a southerner, ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> "Ya'll stop or I'll send the dog." <Dog looks back with a puzzled expression...hey Chief we only have ONE> :-s


By the time the dog is ready for that, he understands. The tough part is initial obediance. All the basic commands in OB are a minimum of 2 syllables. 

DFrost

still shaking my head about the "instant grits" comment


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

David Frost said:


> By the time the dog is ready for that, he understands. The tough part is initial obediance. All the basic commands in OB are a minimum of 2 syllables.
> 
> DFrost
> 
> still shaking my head about the "instant grits" comment


Like see-it and day-oun?


----------

